# Any gunsmiths in southeast ga??



## Brandon Abolt (Jan 31, 2013)

Any good gunsmith around southeast ga or north fl???


----------



## Brandon Abolt (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## oldenred (Feb 3, 2013)

Ortiz Custom Guns LLC
7 E Montgomery Xrd, Savannah, GA 31406

Done work for me before, good guy!


----------



## pacecars (Feb 3, 2013)

Walt Sherman in Tallahassee, FL (850)878-9563 
He does great work on rifles and is the inventor of the roller action for Colt Pythons


----------



## Brandon Abolt (Feb 3, 2013)

thanks fellas


----------



## Gutbucket (Feb 3, 2013)

Collier Rifles in Millen does great work.


----------



## coastalredneck (Feb 23, 2013)

X2 on Pedro in savannah.. He has done a few trigger jobs as well as some barrel work for me


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 12, 2013)

What kind of work do you need?  My father-in-law is in Brunswick, and does most jobs.


----------



## HOBO (Mar 12, 2013)

*APWX PREDATOR*

.......  Who is your FIL and what's his contact information in Brunswick???  This is where I live and I'm always looking for a good gun smith...

-------------<" ){{{{{><


----------



## Steve762us (May 2, 2013)

Check with Howard or Harry, down at Oakwell.


----------



## olcop (May 3, 2013)

X3 on Pedro Ortez!!!Very Good!
Also, Adam at Dixie Triggers in Springfield is excellent, 912-754-1587,
Springfield is just outside Savannah.
olcop


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 14, 2013)

*Apex predator*

I just sent you a pm.


----------

